# Scuba gear, what do I need? (novice)



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been thinking about learning how to dive (and get certified) for years. Receintly, a friend was at a garage sale where the owner had been a diver and was selling his equipment. I bought a pig-in-a- poke scuba outfit (Sherwood brand). It included a tank,(last tested in 1996), a bc, weight belt with 2-6# weights, the mouthpiece part, and a control device that showed depth, pressure, etc. 

Other than mask, fins, wet/dry suit, (provided my equipment is good) will I need to dive with?

What is the average cost of scuba instruction to get basic certification? 

Thanks, Sea-r-cy


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Have all your gear checked out and call MBT for cert.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

MBT's got weekly basic open water scuba classes for $159. 

Do yourself a favor and don't buy anything else until you've taken the class and have a better idea what you're looking at.

MBT offers a free inspection on any used equipment you may be looking at if you find what looks like a great deal - it could save you a lot of money in the long run.

Jim


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Take it to MBT. Like Jim (evensplit) said, it is important to have it checked out. What Jim didn't say, is he is one of the owners of MBT. And even though I am cheap, and do the used ebay route on a lot of things, they still check it for me to make sure I don't kill myself (well, at least no fault of the gear), and when I do buy new, I go to MBT. 

And do not wait to get certified. You will wonder what the hell took you so long once you fianlly do!

And though it cost a decent bit, get a computer, weather new or used. Diving is supoosed to be fun, and it takes some of the headache out of it instead of using tables, and almost doubles your time underwater!

Seriosly though, go see Jim and them. Good guys.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

go get certified at mbt and quit putting it off


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I was like you and kept putting off getting certified etc... I am just in the beginning and it's as addictive as anything I have ever done. Either spend decent money now to get want you want to last a while or spend more over a length of time upgrading. Either way just go talk to the guys at MBT. They will explain it all to you better than we can. But getting certified should be the first thing you do before you buy any gear. You'll need the fins, mask, snorkel, and bootiesfor the cert, but go talk to them and they can point you in the right direction for that gear as well.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

To hell with the cert! Get a big speargun and KILL fish. Sorrry that will come soon enough. Let the boys at MBT check your stuff out , get your cert , then join the rest of us clowns in the gulf!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I did the samething. Now that i did i can't stop taking their classes and spending money there! Before you think of diving the gear get it checked out because that's the last thing you want is nonworking gear 60ft down. 



MBT has done good by me and all of my friends. Everyone is really friendly and the classes are awesome.


----------

